# UMAi Pepperoni started 9-9-17



## tropics (Oct 31, 2017)

Used the 70 mm casing for 2 larger size 2 lbs +
1 32 mm 
Hung for 3 days






The stick lost 33% in about 3 weeks that was perfect for me





No pic of the stick it was tasty
the larger ones took 49 days to loose 33%
The texture is perfect for me no case hardening 





Thanks for looking 
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2017)

Good job on the fermenting of the pepperoni...  that takes patience, temp and humidity control to end up with no case hardening....


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 31, 2017)

Great looking Salami Richie! Congrats!


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Good job on the fermenting of the pepperoni...  that takes patience, temp and humidity control to end up with no case hardening....



Dave Thanks that fridge is set at 38* and it is steady Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Great looking Salami Richie! Congrats!



Erik Thanks I almost missed seeing your reply,we must have hit enter at the same time.I have a fairly good amount made for the holidays.Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Oct 31, 2017)

Please pass the Ritz&Cheddar!
Point

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2017)

Looks tasty. Did you use the recipe on the Umai site or some other recipe?


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Please pass the Ritz&Cheddar!
> Point
> 
> Bill


Thank You I like when I can serve something new to my family.You will never run out of new things on SMF Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty. Did you use the recipe on the Umai site or some other recipe?



Case I used a version of the UMAi Venison closer to 70% beef 30% Pork and Fat seasoning I added a little more Pepper should have added more.Hope that helps.
Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 31, 2017)

Looks great.
I been leaning more to doing dry salami and such


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2017)

nepas said:


> Looks great.
> I been leaning more to doing dry salami and such



Rick when I did the Salami it was almost 40% loss,very hard on the outside.I like this and appreciate all of your post.Thank You
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 31, 2017)

EEk! I thought this was Salami when I first read it... I feel like a fool now that I see it is pepperoni Richie! Sorry. Wish I could taste these!


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> EEk! I thought this was Salami when I first read it... I feel like a fool now that I see it is pepperoni Richie! Sorry. Wish I could taste these!



No Prob they all sausages LOL
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 2, 2017)

Richie, Great looking pepperoni !


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Great looking pepperoni !



CM Thanks I am sure my family will enjoy it Thanks for the points (likes) I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2017)

Awesome looking pepperoni!
I have been wanting to try the bags for some time now, this may just push me over the edge!
Good stuff Richie!
Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Awesome looking pepperoni!
> I have been wanting to try the bags for some time now, this may just push me over the edge!
> Good stuff Richie!
> Al


Al You will be amazed with the taste,what size bags do you have? Thanks for the likes I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## fldoc (Nov 4, 2017)

Richie,
Great looking pepperoni. Thanks for replying to my thread also.
Tim


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2017)

fldoc said:


> Richie,
> Great looking pepperoni. Thanks for replying to my thread also.
> Tim


Tim Thanks all the members on here are to be blamed LOL The UMAi bags cost a little but it is worth it.Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

Very nice buddy, I really need to order some of them bags!


----------



## tropics (Nov 27, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Very nice buddy, I really need to order some of them bags!


Justin I thought you had the bags,I like the 70s more then the 32s 
I may have to try the 50s some time Thanks for the likes I appreciate it
Richie


----------

